# what do u think of this food???



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

What do you think of this food for Dixie? I need a good quality that is low in allergens.




Ingredients:
Duck, Duck Meal, Pearled Barley, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Oat Hulls, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera, Folic Acid, Whole Clove Garlic, Parsley, Chondroitin Sulfate, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Salivarius, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, the ingredients look great to me!! I don't know all of the possible allergens, but it appears to be a very high quality food.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Gosh, the ingredients look great to me!! I don't know all of the possible allergens, but it appears to be a very high quality food.[/B]


Great! Thanks . Then I'll give it a go. They make other flavors too. The line is called FROMM. I can buy it locally. I'm not sure if they offer canned. I will need to find some canned to balance out their dinner plate. I might have a rebellion otherwise









Hmm, don't see any canned offer on their web site. I suppose I'll need my reading glasses at the pet store tomorrow.....


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I actually saw their food at our local pet store and was going to look into it more, but I forgot. I forget everything unless I write it down







I was going to try their treats. Let me know how your baby likes it.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I actually saw their food at our local pet store and was going to look into it more, but I forgot. I forget everything unless I write it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I had a bag here in the freezer from when I was trying to settle on one food. I gave half the FROMM and half her regular Nutro kibble and she only ate the FROMM. Picked all the little pieces out. Even left her wet food until she had eaten all the FROMM. Maybe it just new, or maybe it tatses better. Anyone care to taste test it for us


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll keep it on my radar when we switch from the puppy formula. I have a towering bag of Innova laughing at me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you looked at rabbit and potato? IVD brand... I'm in the process of switching kodie over to it for allergies. It was highly recommended to me.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

where do you buy IVD. Can't find much info on it and I need to find a canned product.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

IVD comes canned too...and it was bought by royal canin...but u can buy it many places online or a local vet...just google ivd rabbit and potato


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> What do you think of this food for Dixie? I need a good quality that is low in allergens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Low in allergens you want NO egg for sure. Also sticks out to me a lot of "color", Tomato, Carrots, Carnberries, Blueberries... I would think some of these would be ok but all of them? Hmm don't know. And how is this food preserved? By the Vitamins?

Just my HO.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Some great thoughts you shared. I'll let you know how we progress.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> the ingrediences sounded good except for one thing: menadione (artificial vitamin K)
> 
> i wouldnt feed food with that in it:
> 
> ...


I use Newman's Own Organics and inquired about that from their vet and he said they are in the process of removing it from their food right now. Yea!


----------

